# The Beetle Fender!



## interna (May 26, 2011)

Concept:


















"
IAA 2011 - Beetle Fender

Let the music play!
US-Legende Fender inspiriert Beetle-Designer und -Ingenieure

Beetle Fender als Hommage an legendäre Gitarren-Marke aus den USA 
E-Gitarre kann an Subwoofer des Fender-Soundsystems angeschlossen werden

Wolfsburg / Frankfurt, 13. September 2011

Der Beetle ist das erste Auto in Europa, das mit einem Soundsystem des Gitarren- und Verstärker-Herstellers Fender geordert werden kann. Jetzt stellt Volkswagen auf der IAA in Frankfurt eine Studie vor, die als Hommage an das legendäre US-Unternehmen gewertet werden darf: den exklusiven Beetle Fender mit individualisierter Optik und Features wie einer Soundsystem-Schnittstelle zum Anschluss der E-Gitarre.

19-Zoll-Felgen und Lederbezug für das Dach

Außen ist der Beetle Fender in einem hochglänzenden „Schwarz" lackiert. Eine feine, rote Linie rahmt indes die Seitenscheiben ein; eine Linie in diesem Stil findet sich auch auf einer vom Volkswagen Design veredelten E-Gitarre wieder – einer Fender Telecaster.

Darüber hinaus prägen Chrom und Aluminium die Optik des Beetle Fender. In Chrom ausgeführt sind die Außenspiegelkappen, die Türgriffe, die Leiste unterhalb der Seitenscheiben, die Applikationen in den Seitenschwellern, die VW-Zeichen und die 2 ähnlich wie früher beim Käfer angeordneten Endrohe der Abgasanlage. Aus glanzgedrehtem Aluminium gefertigt werden die Kappen und Felgenringe einer 19-Zoll-Version der Leichtmetallfelge „Circle". Der Grundaufbau der Felge ist ebenfalls in rot gehalten. Spurverbreiterungen bringen die Felgen an der Hinterachse jeweils 10 Millimeter weiter nach außen. Gegenüber der Serienversion liegt die Karosserie des Beetle Fender rund 30 Millimeter tiefer; die Rad-Reifenkombination steht entsprechend satter in den Radkästen. Zwei weitere kleine, aber edle Details: eine Plektron-Plakette auf der Motorhaube und der original Fender-Schriftzug (in Chrom) auf der Heckklappe unterhalb des VW-Zeichens.

Interieur mit Dash Pad im E-Gitarren-Stil

Außergewöhnlich veredelt präsentiert sich auch das Interieur. Auffallend: das in „Sunburst" – dem zweifarbigen Holzdesign vieler Fender-Gitarren – ausgeführte Dash Pad. Damit schlägt die Armaturen-Querspange vor Fahrer und Beifahrer ebenfalls eine visuelle Brücke in die Welt der Rockmusik.

Eine Highend-Audioanlage bläst die Musik in den Innenraum. Und zwar ein Fender-Soundsystem mit zusätzlichem Röhrenverstärker. Der befindet sich optisch sehr präsent oben in der Instrumententafel. Coole Lösung: Dank eines entsprechenden Steckers im Kofferraum kann eine E-Gitarre angeschlossen werden, deren Sound über den ebenfalls im Kofferraum integrierten Subwoofer wiedergegeben wird.

Gesteuert wird die Fender-Anlage über die Bedieneinheit des Radio-Navigationssystem RNS 510 (u.a. mit Touchscreen und integrierter 30-GB-Festplatte). Wie die Drehregler des RNS 510, wurden auch die Regler der Klimasteuerung (Temperatur, Klimafunktion, heizbare Heckscheibe und Sitzheizung) neu gestaltet. Die hellen Metallregler erinnern jetzt an jene Derivate, wie sie seit Jahrzehnten im Bereich der Gitarren- und Bass-Verstärker eingesetzt werden; die Regler im Beetle Fender sind in jener Highend-Präzision ausgeführt, wie sie für Volkswagen typisch ist. Ein ähnlich designter Metallregler wird auch für die Spiegeleinstellung genutzt. Ebenfalls kompromisslos auf Musiker zugeschnitten: ein Plektrumhalter rechts vom DSG-Wählhebel. Bestückt ist der Halter mit 3 Plektren, auf die die Silhouette – die sogenannte Outline – des Beetle aufgedruckt ist. Das Spannband vor den Staufächern in den Türen ziert indes der Fender-Schriftzug. Während der Beetle Fender bislang eine Studie ist, kann der „Fender Sound" für den Beetle bereits bestellt werden.

Fender-Soundsystem inklusive Ambientebeleuchtung

Wer sich für das Soundsystem entscheidet, erhält parallel eine in 3 Farben (Weiß, Rot, Blau) einstellbare Ambientebeleuchtung für den Innenraum. Neben einer indirekten Beleuchtung in der Türbrüstung beinhaltet sie jeweils einen Lichtring um die Lautsprecherboxen in den Türen. Das Soundsystem selbst besteht aus je 2 in den Spiegeldreiecken und den hinteren Seitenverkleidungen installierten Hochtönern, die mit sogenannten Neodym-Magneten und einer Gewebekalotte ausgestattet sind. In den vorderen Türen befinden sich die Tieftonlautsprecher mit doppelter Schwingspule, denen in den hinteren Seitenverkleidungen Tieftonlautsprecher mit jeweils einzelner Schwingspule zugeordnet sind. Zusätzlich wird ein Subwoofer mit doppelter Schwingspule in einer geschlossenen Bassbox im Kofferraum des Beetle integriert. Herzstück des Soundsystems ist ein 10-Kanal-Verstärker mit Class-A/B-Endstufen und 400 Watt Ausgangsleistung.
"


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Very cool! Love the dash! Very interesting descriptions of the sound system.


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*Translation by Volkswagen....*

Here you go:
"
FENDER BEETLE CONCEPT PAYS TRIBUTE TO A LEGENDARY BRAND

Fender provides inspiration for Volkswagen’s designers and engineers; an electric guitar can even be connected to the Fender sound system’s subwoofer!

Wolfsburg / Frankfurt, September 13, 2011 – The Beetle is the first car that can be ordered with a sound system by Fender, the guitar and amplifier maker. Now, at the IAA in Frankfurt, Volkswagen is presenting a concept car that can be interpreted as a tribute to the legendary U.S. company: the exclusive Fender Beetle with a customized design and features such as a sound-system interface for connecting an electric guitar.

Customized exterior

Outside, the Fender Beetle is painted in a high-gloss “Black”, with a fine red line framing the side windows; a Fender Telecaster customized by Volkswagen Design also shares this style.

The design of the Fender Beetle is also highlighted by chrome and aluminum. Chrome is used on the door mirror caps, door handles, the trim strip beneath the side windows, accents in the side sills, the VW badge and the two exhaust tailpipes. The caps and rings for the 19-inch version of the “Circle” aluminum-alloy wheels are produced from machine-polished aluminum.

The Fender Beetle is 0.4 inches wider at the rear than a regular Beetle and sits 1.2 inches lower, allowing the wheel-tire package to fill out the wheel housings more fully. Look closely and you will discern a couple of other neat details: a guitar pick decal on the hood and the original Fender signature (in chrome) located beneath the VW badge on the trunklid.

Eye-catching interior

The interior is also exceptionally well appointed. The dash pad has a striking “Sunburst” motif—the two-tone wood design pattern of many Fender guitars—integrated into it. This design extends across the dashboard in front of the driver and passenger and creates a visual link to the world of rock music.

The high-end Fender audio system has an auxiliary tube amplifier that is prominently displayed on top of the dash. Thanks to a special socket in the trunk, an electric guitar can be plugged in and plays over the subwoofer that is also integrated in the luggage compartment.

The Fender system is controlled via the RNS 510 radio-navigation system (which comes with a touchscreen and integrated 30-GB hard drive). Like the rotary knob for the RNS 510, the controls for the climate control system (temperature, air conditioning function, rear window defrost, and seat heating) were redesigned to look like those used for decades on guitar and bass amplifiers; in the Fender Beetle the controls are executed with typical Volkswagen high-end precision. A similar metal control is also used for adjusting the mirrors.

Another feature that’s tailored to musicians is a pick holder to the right of the DSG shift lever. The holder comes with three picks on which the outline of the Beetle is imprinted. Moreover, the band across the door storage bin features the Fender signature. Although the Fender Beetle is still a concept car, the “Fender Sound” can be ordered in the Beetle.

Fender sound system with ambient lighting

Buyers who choose the Fender audio system also get three-color ambient lighting for the interior in red, white, and blue. Along with indirect lighting in the door shoulder panels, there are also light rings around the loudspeaker boxes in the doors. The sound system itself has two sets of tweeters—one set by the door mirrors up front and one set mounted in the rear trim panels. These tweeters are equipped with neodymium magnets and fabric domes. In the front doors, there are woofers with dual-voice coils, while the woofers located in the rear side trim each have a single voice coil. In addition, a subwoofer with a dual-voice coil is integrated in an enclosed bass box in the Beetle’s trunk. The centerpiece of the sound system is a 10-channel amplifier with Class A/B power amps and 400 Watts of output power.
"


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*Fender!*

The inside job:


----------



## smoove7410 (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow, stock wheels. That is weak.:thumbdown:


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*Lackkunst!*

Woooow:


----------

